# Carrasco (Quercus coccifera) de porte arboreo?



## chicoria (3 Jan 2012 às 16:57)

Ola viva a toda a gente um grande voto de bom ano para este ano gregoriano civil de 2012 

Queria comentar aqui um assunto que tem despertado a minha curiosidade. Eu sou originario da zona de Cascais e aqui encontra-se muito Quercus coccifera, o Carrasco, nativo, espontâneo. Mas muitos destes Carrascos são pequenitas arvores de porte arboreo. Ora por tudo quanto é sitio eu ouço sempre dizer que o Carrasco é arbustivo ficando sempre raso? Alguém me sabe elucidar? Obrigado desde ja


----------



## Seattle92 (3 Jan 2012 às 18:04)

Tenho ideia de ver sempre ao nível de arbusto, mesmo na serra de Sintra/Cascais.


----------



## chicoria (3 Jan 2012 às 18:16)

Em Sintra e nalguns sitios em Cascais também vejo arbusto, mas ha uns que são bem verticais com tronco central. Ja vi também perto do Magoito. Não digo que sejam muito altos mas sei la alguns 3m ou mais!


----------



## Z13 (3 Jan 2012 às 18:33)

Como curiosidade, devo referir que aqui em Bragança chamamos "_carrascos_" ás vossas "_azinheiras_"...


----------



## chicoria (3 Jan 2012 às 18:36)

Z13 disse:


> Como curiosidade, devo referir que aqui em Bragança chamamos "_carrascos_" ás vossas "_azinheiras_"...



é verdade sim senhora também sabia disso, e mais ainda também posso dizer que ja ouvi a minha tia-avo alentejana (perto do Alqueva) dizer que uma azinheira jovem, ainda pequenita antes de ser podada é um carrasco! estupido como sou não perguntei mais detalhes naquele momento, fica para a proxima!


----------



## belem (3 Jan 2012 às 19:13)

Um dos maiores carrascais que conheço fica perto do Castelo dos Mouros, na Serra de Sintra.
Alguns exemplares atingem um bom tamanho, nessa zona.

Carrascos de porte arbóreo são normalmente um vestígio da floresta primitiva local, pois necessitam de condições muito particulares para atingir tal tamanho, não só de humidade, temperatura, mas como também, por exemplo, de algum isolamento em relação ao fogo e ao corte de madeira, que foi prática corrente durante vários séculos, em numerosas zonas da Estremadura e da Península de Setubal.


Por isso é que, normalmente, só vemos exemplares relativamente pequenos.


----------



## chicoria (3 Jan 2012 às 19:27)

Ola belem

Não conheço esse carrascal perto do castelo. Achas que me poderias indicar no google maps mais ou menos onde fica? Gosto sempre de ter sitios para ir visitar em Sintra e gostava de ver esses carrascos. Semana passada vi em Sintra, perdido no caminho para a peninha pois não soubemos ir là ter , Quercus pyrenaica, faginea, sobreiros, etc.

Acho que também ja ouvi dize que ha Quercus não-sei-quantos-das-Canarias em Sintra mas não sei se é verdade?

JA agora aproveito para tirar mais uma duvida - o Quercus lusitanica ou carvalhiça existe mesmo como espécie à parte ou hoje em dia é considerado como um cerquinho, portanto Quercus faginea?

Em relação a estes carrascos que tenho em mente, olha, ha uns no parque de palmela em cascais, outros na ribeira dos mochos que agora abriu ao publico, outros sei là perdidos entre prédios aqui e acola... quando tu dizes que são restos de floresta primitiva local, tu queres dizer que são individuos que descenderam dessa floresta primitiva, pois decerto que os carrascos que eu vejo não teem centenas de anos??

Ontem mesmo vim de carro para França e passei aqui pelo sul em regiões onde ha a "Guarrigue" que é colonizada por muita azinheira e carrasco mas mesmo aqui não tenho ideia que os carrascos sejam de porte arboreo, enfim não sei.


----------



## belem (3 Jan 2012 às 19:56)

chicoria disse:


> Ola belem
> 
> Não conheço esse carrascal perto do castelo. Achas que me poderias indicar no google maps mais ou menos onde fica? Gosto sempre de ter sitios para ir visitar em Sintra e gostava de ver esses carrascos. Semana passada vi em Sintra, perdido no caminho para a peninha pois não soubemos ir là ter , Quercus pyrenaica, faginea, sobreiros, etc.
> 
> Acho que também ja ouvi dize que ha Quercus não-sei-quantos-das-Canarias em Sintra mas não sei se é verdade?



Boa noite.

Os carrascais de Sintra, ficam mesmo junto ao castelo.

Quanto ao Q. canariensis, não conheço a sua presença em Sintra.





chicoria disse:


> JA agora aproveito para tirar mais uma duvida - o Quercus lusitanica ou carvalhiça existe mesmo como espécie à parte ou hoje em dia é considerado como um cerquinho, portanto Quercus faginea?



É mesmo uma espécie à parte.





chicoria disse:


> Em relação a estes carrascos que tenho em mente, olha, ha uns no parque de palmela em cascais, outros na ribeira dos mochos que agora abriu ao publico, outros sei là perdidos entre prédios aqui e acola... quando tu dizes que são restos de floresta primitiva local, tu queres dizer que são individuos que descenderam dessa floresta primitiva, pois decerto que os carrascos que eu vejo não teem centenas de anos??



Carrascos de grande tamanho, fazem parte de zonas mais abertas e soalheiras, sem grandes perturbações, logo assim, mais provavelmente, faziam parte de uma floresta primitiva.

Sim, normalmente os carrascos que se vêm, não têm centenas de anos.


----------



## chicoria (3 Jan 2012 às 21:00)

belem disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Os carrascais de Sintra, ficam mesmo junto ao castelo.
> 
> Quanto ao Q. canariensis, não conheço a sua presença em Sintra.



OK fica apontado! Um dia destes vou la vê-los. O Castelo continua a ser a pagantes? Tive muitos anos sem ir e um dia dei de caras com uma bilheteira à porta!



> É mesmo uma espécie à parte.


OK sera que ha em Sintra?



> Carrascos de grande tamanho, fazem parte de zonas mais abertas e soalheiras, sem grandes perturbações, logo assim, mais provavelmente, faziam parte de uma floresta primitiva.
> 
> Sim, normalmente os carrascos que se vêm, não têm centenas de anos.



Um dia destes a ver se tiro umas fotos para mostrar aqui.


----------



## belem (4 Jan 2012 às 15:57)

chicoria disse:


> OK fica apontado! Um dia destes vou la vê-los. O Castelo continua a ser a pagantes? Tive muitos anos sem ir e um dia dei de caras com uma bilheteira à porta!
> 
> 
> OK sera que ha em Sintra?
> ...




Sim, tem que se pagar.
Mas segue uma PM.


Sim, existem Q. lusitanica em Sintra.


Ok, aguardo essas fotos.


----------



## chicoria (4 Jan 2012 às 16:17)

belem disse:


> Sim, existem Q. lusitanica em Sintra.


Ah boa! Sera que se conseguem distinguir bem dos Q. faginea? Eu sou leigo nestas matérias. Ja agora visto haver tantas variedades de Quercus nessa area incluindo até Q. pyrenaica quais seriam os mais antigos e parte da floresta primitiva? Todos eles simultaneamente? Ou sucessões de espécies diferentes?


----------



## belem (6 Jan 2012 às 10:49)

chicoria disse:


> Ah boa! Sera que se conseguem distinguir bem dos Q. faginea? Eu sou leigo nestas matérias. Ja agora visto haver tantas variedades de Quercus nessa area incluindo até Q. pyrenaica quais seriam os mais antigos e parte da floresta primitiva? Todos eles simultaneamente? Ou sucessões de espécies diferentes?



Sim distinguem-se relativamente bem.

Todos os Quercus que formem florestas maduras e que tenham crescimento espontâneo, são exemplos de floresta climácica e primitiva. Quais os mais antigos? Os que tiverem mais idade.

Podem crescer em simultâneo ou não, tudo tem a haver com as especificidades de cada local.


----------



## Bergidum (6 Jan 2012 às 20:08)

Hay varias subespecies de _Quercus coccifera_, (carrasco en ciertas partes de Portugal) La de la zona de Setúbal, Cascais,... es _Q. coccifera ssp. Rivas-Martinezii_, que puede alcanzar porte arbóreo, hasta 15-20 m. En el resto de la península y países del Mediterráneo occidental está la subespecie _coccifera_, siempre arbustiva, y en el Mediterráneo oriental la ssp _calliprinos_, arbustiva aunque de mayor tamaño que la ssp coccifera.


----------



## chicoria (6 Jan 2012 às 20:24)

Ola Bergidum, obrigado pela intervenção 
Eu ja tinha visto, assim por alto, a tal classificação de Quercus coccifera ssp. Rivas-Martinezii aqui:

http://www.scielo.oces.mctes.pt/scielo.php?pid=S0870-63522001000200014&script=sci_arttext

mas não sabia que os carrascos de cascais eram destes. Obrigado!


----------



## chicoria (6 Jan 2012 às 20:46)

chicoria disse:


> Acho que também ja ouvi dizer que ha Quercus não-sei-quantos-das-Canarias em Sintra mas não sei se é verdade?



Acabei de me lembrar que confundi Sintra com a Arrabida! Lembrei-me de ter visto aqui no forum alguém mencionar que era nesta ultima que havia   Carvalhos das Canarias, para além de em Monchique.


----------



## belem (7 Jan 2012 às 12:11)

chicoria disse:


> Acabei de me lembrar que confundi Sintra com a Arrabida! Lembrei-me de ter visto aqui no forum alguém mencionar que era nesta ultima que havia   Carvalhos das Canarias, para além de em Monchique.



Sim, na Serra da Arrábida possivelmente existem mesmo Quercus canariensis!


----------



## Bergidum (7 Jan 2012 às 16:51)

belem disse:


> Sim, na Serra da Arrábida, existem mesmo Quercus canariensis!



¿Seguro que hay Q. canariensis? Que yo sepa solo están citados en Andalucía, Cataluña y Serra de Monchique (Algarve), aparte del norte de África.


----------



## chicoria (7 Jan 2012 às 17:07)

Também gostava de saber, jà agora, a localização exacta desses Q. canariensis! 

E ja agora, e sem querer desviar muito o assunto, mas visto estarmos a falar de Querci, gostava de vos perguntar se sabem dizer de que Quercus é que são estas bolotas. Compradas num mercado em França, a um marroquino, e vêem da zona do Atlas em Marrocos, e eram extremamente doces quer cruas quer cozidas! Eu so tenho conhecimento de bolotas doces de certas azinheiras, mas toda a literatura que pareço encontrar sobre Quercus de bolota doce no magrebe indicam que são sobreiros?? 







ps: tenho versão de maior resolução se for necessario


----------



## belem (7 Jan 2012 às 20:38)

Muito obrigado, Bergidium, por questionar este dado.
Parece-me realmente que a informação está um pouco dada por alto:

http://www.google.pt/search?q=querc....,cf.osb&fp=a03d30853c2aaa36&biw=1024&bih=587

Vejam no topo.
Não sei se apenas se referem a um tipo de associação florestal, ou mesmo à presença literal do Quercus canariensis na Arrábida.
É um dado que terá de ser confirmado.


 De qualquer das formas, é bem possível que já tenham existido na Arrábida.
Tenho que ver mais modelos bioclimáticos.


Chicoria, não sei a que carvalho pertencem essas bolotas.


----------



## chicoria (7 Jan 2012 às 21:02)

Ha aqui também uma ref:

http://eunis.eea.europa.eu/sites/PTCON0010/faunaflora

mas realmente é muito vago...


----------



## Bergidum (8 Jan 2012 às 18:05)

chicoria disse:


> Também gostava de saber, jà agora, a localização exacta desses Q. canariensis!
> 
> E ja agora, e sem querer desviar muito o assunto, mas visto estarmos a falar de Querci, gostava de vos perguntar se sabem dizer de que Quercus é que são estas bolotas. Compradas num mercado em França, a um marroquino, e vêem da zona do Atlas em Marrocos, e eram extremamente doces quer cruas quer cozidas! Eu so tenho conhecimento de bolotas doces de certas azinheiras, mas toda a literatura que pareço encontrar sobre Quercus de bolota doce no magrebe indicam que são sobreiros??
> 
> ...



Si vienen de Marruecos y son dulces: Quercus ilex ssp rotundifolia (Quercus rotundifolia). La encina de la mayor parte de la P. Ibérica y norte de África.


----------



## chicoria (8 Jan 2012 às 18:57)

Si que son dulces! mogollon! Pero se parecen mas a las bellotas de alcornoque, no te parece?


----------



## chicoria (8 Jan 2012 às 19:48)

Não percebo patavina do que dizem  mas são sobreiros, e visto estarem a apanhar as bolotas suponho que são para consumo humano:










Aqui também ha varias referências de bolota doce de sobreiro, tudo em francês:
http://www.tela-botanica.org/page:chene
http://association.fruits.oublies.pagesperso-orange.fr/contrib/cheneglandsdoux/chene.html
http://www.greffer.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1506&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15


----------



## Bergidum (9 Jan 2012 às 17:57)

No había oído que Quercus suber diera bellotas dulces, serán algunos ejemplares.
Interesantes links...


----------



## adiabático (18 Jan 2015 às 21:44)

StormRic disse:


> Sem dúvida, esse foi sempre aliás o grande problema das matas de Sintra, a introdução de espécies. Uma das matas mais resistentes ao vento é por exemplo a que rodeia o Castelo dos Mouros, no exterior das muralhas de nordeste a noroeste mas bem lá em cima, na zona do Penedo da Amizade. As matas originais dos cimos de Sintra eram sempre de baixa estatura, entrelaçavam-se com os penedos e umas ás outras, rastejavam mesmo. Agora que as espécies introduzidas atingem alturas enormes e a mata perde densidade parece irremediável que acabe por desaparecer dos cimos. No entanto é preocupante notar que os eucaliptos apesar da sua altura descomunal (são a segunda espécie com mais altos exemplares em todo o mundo a seguir às sequóias) vão ser capazes de resistir muito melhor ao vento. Embora constituídas principalmente por Cupressus Lusitanicus (que não são de qualquer modo autóctones, apesar do nome), as matas da Peninha mais ocidentais, muitas são pouco conhecidas, adaptaram-se no seu porte e inclusivamente o solo foi capaz de produzir um coberto notável devido à pouca altura das copas; aprenderam mesmo a rastejar e a criar copas do tipo almofada para resistir ao vento. Essa mata é das mais sustentáveis e regenera-se continuamente.



Desconhecia que o Cupressus lusitanica tivesse capacidade de auto-propagação em Portugal, mas porque não? O interessante dessa mata (do ponto de vista cénico) é o tipo de subcoberto, muito pouco denso, provavelmente devido a algum tipo de alelopatia, ao efeito do ensombramento, à acumulação das escamas sobre o solo. A mata da encosta do castelo dos Mouros é interessante, sem dúvida, já lá vi azevinho de porte arbóreo, mas não vou lá há muitos anos e ainda não fui desde que andaram a desmatar aquilo para dar visibilidade ao castelo. O eucalipto, curiosamente, mesmo resistindo ao vento, é uma árvore que em povoamento não compete bem com a vegetação autóctone, como se tem verificado no parque de Monsanto. Como o subcoberto, aí, não é "limpo", a morte de um eucalipto adulto é uma oportunidade para os carvalhos e sobreiros que ja estavam presentes na nova "clareira" de aproveitarem o bónus de sol e água para tomar conta do terreno. Imagino que o mesmo possa suceder com os cedros do Buçaco. Há coisas interessantes, em Sintra, por exemplo, um bosquete de bétulas na estrada da Malveira-da-Serra para o Linhó. Mas a vegetação autóctone não é nada desinteressante, do meu ponto de vista. Mesmo a carvaliça atinge porte arbóreo, tal como o carrasco na Arrábida (até em Oeiras eu já vi carrasco com 4m de altura, formando bosquetes que vistos de fora parecem moitas grandes, mas que têm fustes quase limpos, que não terão mais do que 30/40 anos pois estão em terrenos que eram de cultivo, o que me faz pensar que os carrascos da Arrábida não são de modo nenhum um caso sui generis).


----------



## frederico (19 Jan 2015 às 17:20)

De facto o carrasco árboreo é uma espécie endémica de Portugal, e deveria ter outro estatuto de protecção.

Quanto ao _Quercus canariensis, _não existe apenas em Monchique, há indivíduos isolados e pequenos núcleos nos concelhos de Tavira, São Brás de Alportel e Loulé.

A distribuição dos carvalhos em Portugal está completamente alterada pela acção humana. Este Natal vi _Quercus faginea_ a norte de Évora e na região de Montemor-o-Novo, ora diz-se que a espécie ocorre «apenas» na Estremadura! Há _Quercus faginea_ no litoral alentejano. no Alto Alentejo, na Beira Interior, no Douro, e no Algarve, e não apenas no Litoral Centro ou na Arrábida.

O _Quercus robur_ foi identificado no passado nas serras da Ossa e de São Mamede, junto dos cursos de água. Ainda existirão por lá alguns exemplares perdidos? Talvez...

Houve _Quercus pyrenaica_ no Alto Alentejo com abundância e especulo sobre a presença da espécie em pontos altos do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve.

O Homem apenas manteve a azinheira e o sobreiro por causa da cortiça e da bolota, e da protecção legal secular que estas árvores têm. Milénios de pastorícia mais séculos de construcção naval e a ausência de florestas públicas preservadas conduziram à total descaracterização que existe actualmente no coberto vegetal.

Diz-se que o Sul do país estaria dominado por azinheiras e sobreiros, é falso. Pelo meio haveria _Quercus canariensis_ e _Quercus faginea_ com fartura, e em algumas zonas _Quercus robur _e _Quercus pyrenaica_.

No futuro quase todos os concelhos deverão ter os seus hectares de floresta nativa pública com fauna nativa. Terrenos abandonados não faltam. E não falo de matas com pinheiros. Falo de floresta a sério, com carvalhos, sobreiros, medronheiros, azevinhos, galerias ripícolas, árvores de frutos silvestres.


----------



## belem (20 Jan 2015 às 12:46)

Eu tenho que dar uma olhada nos registos fósseis provenientes do Sul do país, para dar uma melhor resposta a alguma das questões que aqui se pôem.

Também alguma documentação histórica, pode dar-nos algumas pistas

Li uma referência de Chodat (botânico suiço) aos palmeirais de Chamaerops humilis, que existiam na Arrábida, mas esta informação necessita de alguma  confirmação (pelo menos na minha opinião).
Não que seja completamente descabida, mas pode haver alguma confusão nesta informação (nem sequer do próprio Chodat).

Também existem umas referências relativamente à presença de Quercus canariensis em locais inesperados, mas também parecem carecer de confirmação e ser demasiado generalizadas.

Posto isto, tenho a certeza que existe ainda muito por desvendar no nosso país. Existem ainda vários maciços florestais, que estão praticamente por investigar, neste e noutros capítulos (como por exemplo, na identificação de variedades locais versus variedades (re)introduzidas).


----------



## frederico (20 Jan 2015 às 13:42)

belem, quais são os locais inesperados para o  _Quercus canariensis_?

Eu identifiquei a espécie no concelho de Tavira, num vale da serra do Caldeirão, onde a vegetação natural surpreendentemente não está muito alterada. Há também medronheiros em abundância, pereiros-bravos, azinheiras, sobreiros, choupos e freixos em torno daquela área. O vale está entre duas linhas de relevo com picos acima dos 500 m, a linha a sul de Cachopo e os cerros da Alcaria do Cume e de Água dos Fusos. O Quercus canariensis está oficialmente identificado nos concelhos de Odemira, Loulé e São Brás de Alportel. 

O _Quercus faginea_ também fez parte da paisagem algarvia, está identificada a sua presença nos concelhos de Faro, São Brás de Alportel e Loulé!


----------



## belem (20 Jan 2015 às 14:50)

frederico disse:


> belem, quais são os locais inesperados para o  _Quercus canariensis_?



Serra da Arrábida



frederico disse:


> Eu identifiquei a espécie no concelho de Tavira, num vale da serra do Caldeirão, onde a vegetação natural surpreendentemente não está muito alterada. Há também medronheiros em abundância, pereiros-bravos, azinheiras, sobreiros, choupos e freixos em torno daquela área. O vale está entre duas linhas de relevo com picos acima dos 500 m, a linha a sul de Cachopo e os cerros da Alcaria do Cume e de Água dos Fusos. O Quercus canariensis está oficialmente identificado nos concelhos de Odemira, Loulé e São Brás de Alportel.
> 
> O _Quercus faginea_ também fez parte da paisagem algarvia, está identificada a sua presença nos concelhos de Faro, São Brás de Alportel e Loulé!



Muito interessante! Eu por acaso lembro-me de ter lido um artigo que fala da evolução do coberto vegetal em algumas zonas do Algarve (desde há milhares de anos), a ver se o consigo encontrar e logo o colocarei aqui.


----------



## frederico (20 Jan 2015 às 15:59)

Durante a mini-era glacial houve cultura de castanheiros no sotavento algarvio. Há inúmeras linhas de água no litoral do sotavento que nunca têm caudal, mesmo em meses mais chuvosos, para mim são um indício de que o Algarve já foi mais húmido . É mais que provável que durante alguns séculos o Algarve tenha sido mais chuvoso. Quando a Europa estava mais fria nos séculos XVII ou XVIII o jet deveria estar mais baixo e devem ter sido mais comuns os períodos de NAO negativo. O inverso deve ter acontecido na fase quente da Idade Média ou do Império Romano. Durante estes períodos devem ter ocorrido alterações da vegetação que deixariam depois bosques relíquia. Daí a presença de _Quercus robur_ em Marrocos, na Extremadura espanhola ou no Alto Alentejo, ou de bosques de azinheira na Cordilheira Cantábrica. 

São milénios de pastorícia, incêndios, exploração de madeira para carvão e construção naval. Por isso chegámos ao sécul XXI com o coberto vegetal todo alterado. A cultura mediterrânica também não parece ser nada amiga das árvores, o povo gosta do «terreno limpo».


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2015 às 19:29)

frederico disse:


> Durante a mini-era glacial houve cultura de castanheiros no sotavento algarvio. Há inúmeras linhas de água no litoral do sotavento que nunca têm caudal, mesmo em meses mais chuvosos, para mim são um indício de que o Algarve já foi mais húmido . É mais que provável que durante alguns séculos o Algarve tenha sido mais chuvoso. Quando a Europa estava mais fria nos séculos XVII ou XVIII o jet deveria estar mais baixo e devem ter sido mais comuns os períodos de NAO negativo. O inverso deve ter acontecido na fase quente da Idade Média ou do Império Romano. Durante estes períodos devem ter ocorrido alterações da vegetação que deixariam depois bosques relíquia. Daí a presença de _Quercus robur_ em Marrocos, na Extremadura espanhola ou no Alto Alentejo, ou de bosques de azinheira na Cordilheira Cantábrica.
> 
> São milénios de pastorícia, incêndios, exploração de madeira para carvão e construção naval. Por isso chegámos ao sécul XXI com o coberto vegetal todo alterado. A cultura mediterrânica também não parece ser nada amiga das árvores, o povo gosta do «terreno limpo».



É preciso notar que a extracção das águas dos aquíferos subterrâneos é incomensuravelmente maior do que era há séculos atrás. Esse esvaziamento leva a que a precipitação antes de escorrer ou antes que os aquíferos transbordem em nascentes, têm que ser reabastecidos. Um dos problemas correntes hoje em dia que mostra como a sobre-exploração das águas subterrâneas está a ser um exagero, para regas de jardins, relvados, piscinas, abastecimentos de uma enorme populacão veraneante, etc, é a salinização por entrada das águas marinhas nos níveis freáticos que dantes se equilibravam com o nível do mar. O sotavento é uma das zonas atingidas por este fenómeno de extracção desenfreada das águas subterrâneas e sua salinização.


----------



## frederico (6 Mar 2015 às 05:18)

Noto que em Portugal não utilizamos espécies nativas em jardinagem. A situação é principalmente notória nos espaços públicos, e temos tantas espécies com valor ornamental.

No caso do Sul, onde o clima é mais seco, a utilização de espécies nativas em jardinagem permitiria uma maior poupança de água.


----------



## And (25 Abr 2017 às 16:30)

belem disse:


> Um dos maiores carrascais que conheço fica perto do Castelo dos Mouros, na Serra de Sintra.
> Alguns exemplares atingem um bom tamanho, nessa zona.
> 
> Carrascos de porte arbóreo são normalmente um vestígio da floresta primitiva local, pois necessitam de condições muito particulares para atingir tal tamanho, não só de humidade, temperatura, mas como também, por exemplo, de algum isolamento em relação ao fogo e ao corte de madeira, que foi prática corrente durante vários séculos, em numerosas zonas da Estremadura e da Península de Setubal.
> ...




Em Torres Vedras existe Carrascos de porte arbóreo


----------



## frederico (25 Abr 2017 às 23:51)

Tenho uma vaga ideia que na Estremadura o negócio do carvão foi muito importante para as populações locais até décadas recentes. A serra de Sintra chegou a ser um conjunto de montes praticamente sem árvores. 

No concelho de Tavira existe uma mata, a mata da Conceição, que foi criado no início do século XX para abastecer os fornos de cal e de carvão, pois a floresta já tinha desaparecido. 

Na coreografia do Algarve de meados do século XIX é referido que as matas de castanheiro e de nogueira dos vales das serras de Tavira estavam à beira de desaparecer, pois o povo cortava-as para ter madeira e não havia replantação.

É impressionante a forma bárbara como o povo trata as árvores em Portugal, até os celtas há mais de 2000 anos eram mais civilizados. Há quem diga que são influências semitas, da permanência dos berberes e dos árabes em Portugal...


----------



## belem (26 Abr 2017 às 11:02)

«A serra de Sintra chegou a ser um conjunto de montes praticamente sem árvores.»

Penso que sobreviveram alguns nucleos de floresta nativa na Serra de Sintra.
No Parque da Pena, por exemplo, ainda existem alguns. Mas há mais, alguns dos quais prefiro não dar localização exata.

E penso que a influência de Árabes e de Bérberes,  tem sido provada, até à data, como limitada e restringida a algumas minorias (mesmo no Sul do país). A colonização do Algarve, foi um processo mais complexo do que muita gente pensa e ainda assim nos diz pouco ou quase nada, sobre o que se passou no resto do país.
Acho que devia ver o vídeo que coloquei sobre os povos pré-romanos da P. Ibérica, (no tópico sobre os Portuguese nativos), em que a desmatação já não era negligenciável, ainda que incomparável com a que aconteceu antes e durante os descobrimentos.
Penso que a desflorestação e tudo o que encerra é antes demais, uma questão de educação e não uma questão de origens.


----------



## And (7 Mai 2017 às 18:16)

Alguém sabe se é possível calcular a idade de um Carrasco (Quercus coccifera)?


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mai 2017 às 19:14)

And disse:


> Alguém sabe se é possível calcular a idade de um Carrasco (Quercus coccifera)?



Secalhar até é possível calcular a idade de um carrasco tendo em conta a sua dimensão, altura, perímetro do tronco, sei que já existe a "Universidade de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro (UTAD) José Penetra Louzada, que descobriu o único método existente a nível mundial para datar árvores antigas quando o seu interior se encontra oco, como é o caso das oliveiras milenares."


----------

